# Whats up? New Here



## PAZZO (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello to the board.

PAZZO


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2012)

PAZZO, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome !!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Dath (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !! Pazzo


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## dinhdai88 (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome Pazzo...


----------



## J.T (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello to you and welcome to the board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

